# What GPS do you use?



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm looking at a Magellan Roadmate 760. It's getting very good reviews.

What are GPS owners useing, and why? Any horror stories? 

What about customer service/support ?


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

https://shop.delorme.com/OA_HTML/DELibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10046&minisite=10020

Yo might think of this alterntive, works with PDA or laptop. Love mine.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I use Microsoft Streets and Trips with a laptop. It's not the most user friendly when driving but is wonderful when stopped and looking at the map and planning your route.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I've had a Garmin c330 for over a year and am very happy with it. It is extremely simple to use and accurate. 

Buck


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.gpspassion.com/fr/Default.asp

Is a very good site to research all things GPS.

I already had a PocketPC and went with a GlobalSat BT-338 receiver and IGuidance mapping software for ~$200. I have only had it for ~ 6 weeks, but it has been awesome thus far.

AH


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

garmin legand C. I love it. color screen is the way to go.

oops, i guess you are looking for one that is not hand held.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm kind of a Garmin fan. I've use their units for years and they have always been good.

Be sure to check out www.gpsdiscount.com They usually have pretty competitive prices.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

Garmin Etrex Vista C. Very easy to use and rugged.

...But yeah I guess your not looking for a handheld.


----------



## ssheriff (Jan 28, 2006)

Garmin GPS map 76. It's pricey but worth it. I also had a Garmin etrex that worked great.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Soup Nazi said:


> http://www.gpspassion.com/fr/Default.asp
> 
> Is a very good site to research all things GPS.
> 
> ...


It's written in French!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Just an update on the Magellan Roadmate 760.

First off, I knew the internal maps were outdated. They are about 2 years old and apparently were a little outdated then a major interstate around Richmond is not on the maps.
Additionally new exchanges around Wash. DC, which have many new roads and closed some existing roads are not in the maps. The maps I believe are from Nav-Tec.
Magellan says the maps are scheduled to be updated in Nov or Dec this year.

But it does work as advertised. It provides voice communication to the driver about upcoming turns, starting about 1.5 miles away. Then down to .4 or .5 tenths of a mile and then "turn right (or left)" on such and such street name. If you miss a turn it provides automatic route recalculation.

So I'm pleased with it!


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> It's written in French!! Sad


That's weird. It's English for me. I first looked at the site some time ago so maybe there was a language choice, but I don't remember it.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.gpspassion.com/fr/default.asp?_SetCurrentVersion=EN

This is in English.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks Howard!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I use a Garmin 60c with Maptech Terrain Navigator.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I have the Eclipse AVN5495 in the King Ranch. It has a built in harddrive (it's like TiVo for radio), nav, dvd, mp3, and memory stick. Its the big boy of nav systems.

http://www.eclipse-web.com/5495index.html

SM


----------



## Mocha (Apr 26, 2006)

*GPS*

I use the Garmin 2820. I find it easy to use. It also has a built in mp3 player, audio books and xm radio which is very nice on those long drives to and from hunt tests!


----------

